# Read before buying a Razer Arctosa



## Sarath (Jul 8, 2011)

This is not a review about the KB I mentioned but merely a few lookouts before making the plunge and getting this keyboard.

Cost: 2200/- (primeabgb)

PIC
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Gaming%20Monster/DSC_0234.jpg

Pics and Packaging


Spoiler



*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Gaming%20Monster/DSC_0230.jpg*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/Gaming%20Monster/DSC_0232.jpg



◊ *Soft keys*; the keys are like that of a laptop with short presses

◊ *Choose the "silver" version only*. The silver KB is a misnomer as it means a black keyboard with silver(or white) letters (see pic above). In case you choose black, you get a black KB again but with black letters, making it unreadable. Unless you are a touch typist this is going to bother you.



Spoiler



Notice the keys are also labelled in black*ucables.com/img/extra/RAZER-ARCTOSA-GAMING-R146848-1.jpg



◊ It has *no backlighting*

◊ It has 10 profiles. Has *no extra macros keys*. I find setting the macros a little difficult on standard keys. Also the software provided is not as good as the one with the Razer Imperator which is surprising.
In this KB every key can be assigned a macro. So although no "extra" keys are provided for the same, you can still have macros by assigning them to redundant / unused keys.

Overall is a potent gaming keyboard but I recommend looking for keyboards with dedicated macros, if you use them extensively.
I researched a lot when looking for a KB and found that many details about it were not clearly laid out and hence hope this post throws some light on this keyboard.

Also compare with similarly priced offerings from Micosoft (sidewinder) and Logitech. 

◊ Looks sexy


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice. but lack of backlight and macro keys makes it a sad panda, sidewinder X4 is better VFM.

And macros are not just for games, you can open task manager, copy, paste etc in just one button press.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 9, 2011)

Backlighting is something I'm not much of a fan of but thats my personal opinion.

But yes lack of dedicated macros sure leaves you in a pinch.

And whats with bleach suddenly? Previous avatar finally gave up running


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Backlighting is something I'm not much of a fan of but thats my personal opinion.
> 
> But yes lack of dedicated macros sure leaves you in a pinch.
> 
> And whats with bleach suddenly? Previous avatar finally gave up running


Got hit by a car, finally resting in "Pieces,", its time for some soul food 

Enjoy the keyboard mate, play some games, the lowered keys are very comfortable to type, I demo'd it earlier at local store and loved it.


----------

